# Help with '68 Z-bar rebuild



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm wanting to rebuild the z-bar on the frame side of my '68 goat (while it's still in the car). A few questions are: 1. how do i remove the clip that i assume fits around the ball stud so i can remove the guts? I'm trying to keep this as original as possible and i'm seeing some conflicting info/pictures. Is there a washer that goes between the felt seal and the bracket?.....and does the ball stud nut holding it to the bracket have a washer?....i've seen some that show a flat washer, and some that show a star type washer. Any thoughts or tips would be much appreciated. If i'm in the wrong part of the forum, let me know and i'll repost where appropriated. This one looked the closest.


----------

